# 305/35/18? or 285/35/18



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

Anybody running 305/35/18's
or 285/35/18's


either of the one.. im really looking into them for the highway.. takeoff and top end... wouldnt the 285's be better on the highway. 305's are alot more down road on the strip eh? Basically im wanting to know which would be better on the highway for top end raceing, and 1/4 raceing on the highway, so overall which set is better for the highway, and if the 285's are a tad bit better, would it be worth to get the 305's.. if theres not much a difference?

Me and my cousin really have been looking into these. I am more than likely gonna have to run bags in the rear.. to raise it up a little for these suckers dont u think?

what would u recommend exactly to raise the rear so i can run these? i know there gonna be pretty rough on the highway but should dog down at the strip..


Appreciate it,
Justin


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

What size tires would also fit these two perfect for the front tires?
what size tires would you prefer in the front with either of these two?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

DeMoN said:


> What size tires would also fit these two perfect for the front tires?
> what size tires would you prefer in the front with either of these two?


What type of Car do you have? (GTO?)


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think these sizes will fit (and definitely not on the front)


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

2005 GTO, hmm i dont see why these will fit.. ive seen 3 or 4 now at the strip running tires bigger than these from what i could tell acrouse i never talked to the runners but.. i dont see why these wouldnt fit with air bags or raiseing it with springs.. etc..?

i dont plan on running these in the front.. these are all rear.. but i was asking what would work out in the front if i run either of the two.. i know there's gotta be ways... for these in the rear.. i meen the bags..springs.. etc.. stuff like that raises the car.. or lowers.. i meen theres ways... correct? anybody real familiar.. with this.. please feel free... but thanks for the comment anyways.. get back with me if you do find out for sure though.. thanks

post away about this

sincerely,
justin


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

and the 06 models dont differ in this at all correct? because if they did, I would be doing a trade in quick.. but.. if you do find out.. what is the biggest i can run in the rear.... im sure theres ways we could get em back there, i know the bags if there made for the gto's.. can rase a rear-end up too 3-4 inches... so i guess well figure it out.. if some other people post.... thanks robert, again.


----------



## Qikgoat (Apr 15, 2006)

285's are about it. Unless you don't plan on having any suspension. 285 toyos will fit with exact offset rims. Of course these run small. Without a mini tub, NO WAY! We would all love wider wheels, just not possible without major body work.


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

i get you on that, what exactly you talking about on major body work.. some fender trimming mainly? possibly could you get into detail, would be plenty helpfull... parts,etc...?

appreciate it!
sincerely,
Justin


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

I take that back, get into much detail as you would possibly know, what i could do to run those tires.. would be plenty helpfull, thanks again

Sincerely,
Justin


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

I did notice sfxperformance makes coil spring spacers, for acourse if your running springs.. where u can space it out some.. idk how much.. for more clearance for the tires.. that would be a beginning start on raiseing up the rear-end some.. its basically like a spacer-block on a truck thats running a block lift.. known as a body lift..


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

I just recently purchased 275 19" for the back, and I am going to have to roll the fenders in order for them to fit and not rub. I also lowered my car an inch or so with after market springs. But the front, I have not heard of anyone being able to get past a 245 without rubbing all over the place. This question has been posted several times, all with the same answers. Do a search in here on tires and see what comes up, there may be some info you can use...


GL 




7


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

There was a site (9 second GTO project or something like that) where they put 300+ tires on the rear and had to end up notching the lower suspension arms to allow the tire width.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's a customized GTO with 305's in the rear: http://www.w2wpowertrain.com/t-GTO-Concept-2.aspx Wheel2Wheel up in Michigan built it. The only problem is the kit costs almost $6k and $16k if they install it!


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

Nice find firefighter, appreciate that, gives me a good feel of what i guess i wanted it to look like, haha.. yeah that's pretty damn expensive just to run those tires in the rear.. if i had the money i would do it, for sure. I was gonna ask, do you think any kind of fender trimming would get around any of this.. i meen is there any other possible way?

appreciate it
Sincerely,
Justin


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

Than again the fender trimming on a car isn't like a truck.. much more work from what i've seen and heard, but i know theres gotta be some cheaper way, dont you think? i really appreciate the find again firefighte. Can anybody think of anything, or know of, on how to get around all of this?


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

I might be left with no choice..

who makes tires in between 275's and 285's range with tire width of 12"s or more.. im really looking for 12-13 Inches in width. Can anybody name some companys? i know nitto has 
285/40/18 that run 11.42 inches wide.. and im really looking at those.. but if anybody knows of wider, and i know there's wider, id really appreciate that, and i appreciate all the posts and stuff, thanks i really like it here, kinda offsubject there but anyways, what are some companys with the widest tires i can run on 275 and 285

appreciate it again,
sincerely,
Justin


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm running 275/35/18 BFG DR's in the back. Which I believe are 10.9" wide. Had to grind the fenders down as much as we could and they would still rub alittle on very hard launches. So I ended up putting in some BMR drag bags and run 6PSI on the street and no problems.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Justin, my pleasure bro. The only way to stuff that much tire in back is to flare the fenders. Trimming will just weakin the rear quarter panel.


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

firefighter, would you recommend this rolling the fender kit, i found this in another post a guy posted.
http://www.eastwoodco.com/shopping/...emType=PRODUCT&RS=1&itemID=6159&keyword=31158

Look's pretty good, but would you recommend this, look's like it'll work it out.. if not know of any other good kit's? or recommendations? and flareing it out, you did meen rolling basically correct?

Thanks again, fighter
Justin


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

Sorry, seems like im kinda spamming, forgot something. I was wandering if this would bend the lip up or more out.. it wouldn't matter i guess. alright bro, thanks again

Justin


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Justin, those work great, I used one to fit my 275's in back on 9.5" rims. Flaring the fenders means adding to the body not just pushing it out. The guys at Wheel2Wheel are pro's and artists, everything they do is top notch. The GTO above belongs to the owner of W2W, his crew did it the right way which is always more expensive. Unless you're willing to go the whole nine yards there's no other way I can see to get that much meat in back mate. Will


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

I get it. Say if i were just to use the fender roller, on both rear sides in the back whats the 2 biggest tires i could fit back there... 275's eh.. but most likely some minor grinding.. with those 275's.. so no way to even stick 285's back there with the roller? ill lay off with the 305's.. and pend between the 275's and 285's, Recommend anything else besides the fender rollers, to try to fit these tires.. ill probably attempt the 285's, but i wont be stuborn about it. I'll take in all the quality information on this little project piece i wanna do, anyways what all parts and such do you recommend, to stick these in the rear. i've heard people talk about air bag's.. that will lift the rear end a couple of inches would that possibly work too? i know alot of older gto's have them.
all in all, what should i get/use besides the fender rollers..

again thanks Alot!
Justin


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Justin, whatever wheels you go with the offset in the rear is CRITICAL, btwn 42-45mm to get 9.5"s in back. Squeeze anything bigger than a 275 and you're gonna be rubbin no matter what. Roll the inner fender lip carefully, using a heat gun to soften the paint so it doesn't break and chip..


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2006)

thanks alot man, appreciate all the advice from other's
but thanks alot firefighter!, i got AIM ill Instant Message you sometime, later


Justin


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Anytime bro!!


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

DeMoN said:


> Anybody running 305/35/18's
> or 285/35/18's
> 
> 
> ...


 Never heard of any tire avail in 305 / 35 / 18 but you can get 305/30/18.If you raise car with pedders 1 1/2" raised drag springs it should fit. I use 315/35/17 on 9.5 " rim with those springs and rolled fender lips. only rubs on extreme bumps/dips at faster speeds and only on driver side. It rubs where rear bumper and quarter meet(cannot roll in that area) The kdw's I use in rear are same 25.7" dia. as front 245's. The 305/30/18's are slightly shorter and perhaps wouldnt rub in that area.Only way to find out is to do it. Hope this helped.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*more info please*



GTJoe said:


> Never heard of any tire avail in 305 / 35 / 18 but you can get 305/30/18.If you raise car with pedders 1 1/2" raised drag springs it should fit. I use 315/35/17 on 9.5 " rim with those springs and rolled fender lips. only rubs on extreme bumps/dips at faster speeds and only on driver side. It rubs where rear bumper and quarter meet(cannot roll in that area) The kdw's I use in rear are same 25.7" dia. as front 245's. The 305/30/18's are slightly shorter and perhaps wouldnt rub in that area.Only way to find out is to do it. Hope this helped.


that is awesome amount of rubber 315/35/17 on 9.5 " rim. What is the offset on the rims and do you have any pics?

Any more specific info: Exact tire model, rims, pricing would be greatly appreciated. I was looking into wide body kits but if you can get 315's on with just rolling and drag springs I am definitely interested.


----------



## SlowBlueGTO (Jul 29, 2006)

Are you seriously modded or what? As long as you don't have some radically built motor with FI, you should be able to get it to hook fine with a 275 DR and suspension work. Harrop diff cover, re-centering the rear and a pedders rear drag setup should do the trick more than well enough. Might want to think about upgrading the driveline parts if you want all that traction because the driveshaft and halfshafts aren't the strongest on our cars. Clutch is a weak point if you have a manual.


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

mumrah said:


> that is awesome amount of rubber 315/35/17 on 9.5 " rim. What is the offset on the rims and do you have any pics?
> 
> Any more specific info: Exact tire model, rims, pricing would be greatly appreciated. I was looking into wide body kits but if you can get 315's on with just rolling and drag springs I am definitely interested.


 Sorry, havent been on here for awhile. Ill pm you with pics if thats possible.
I have since removed the tire/rims because of problems with the wheel studs(had spacers).The rims were widened by 2"(1 7/8" exactly)They are stock 17's done by weldcraft.The tires stick out of fender lip by about 1/2"(just about flush with the body). The car was raised and for most of the time, didnt rub.At higher speeds on bad roads it did.(maybe drag bags wouldve helped..never got to try) The rim measures 8 1/4" from the mounting hub surface to the outer part of the inner lip.(as best as I can measure with a tape measure) The tires were nitto 555r (sold them to a friend who uses it on a 2004 mustang with basically the same look- tires sit just below the fender lip) If youd like to try and make a go of it, I am selling the widened rims.I believe I can get 285/35's on a beyern rim and get the look to be close to the 315's . That is my next project attempt. These are the only 2 pics I have with those wheels.The first tires were the bfg's and since they have a square shoulder they did rub.I thought the nittos since being slightly shorter and more rounded wouldnt rub but I was wrong. I do believe that with a little work on the suspension, It should be able to be accomplished. As my daily driver, It wasnt worth the amount of work to go thru since it prob. would still rub. This is my work car, so I couldnt of put up with any rubbing, no matter how little. Hope this helps out.


----------

